# Cowan Bass on a hunger stike!!



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

Went out to Cowan yesterday afternoon. Beautiful day, light breeze, good water color, and water temps. that peaked nearly 70 degrees. Perfect prespawn conditions for shallow water Bass. I pulled into South Shore marina and could just feel in my bones it was gonna be a good day.

Started out in a cove directly across from the marina throwing a white Super Fluke (soft jerkbait) up on the bank and working it back through cover. No takers. So I went to a spinner bait, and worked visible cover with a jig and pig, no takers. Saw a few shallow bass cruising around, threw at them but they just swam right past. I went throught the arsenal of bait, no takers.

I talked to a older gentleman who said he had been out there since 8:30 that morning and had only caught 1 bass. Keep in mind it is now 4-5pm when I talked to him. I fished all over trying to find at least one hungry Bass, no luck. I finally gave up at about 8pm. All I can figure is the fish are on a hunger strike, I can't believe that it is this tough right now. My buddy, who only lives 60 miles south of here, says Bass are tearing him up in KY. Lot's of fish and catching some Sow's full of eggs. What's up with these buckeye Bass?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

regarding your final question: "What's up with these buckeye Bass?"
My personal opinion is this, Pressure, Pressure and lack of CPR with some basic oversedimentation all causing Buckeye lakes to generally be some of the muddiest in the country. In fact to quote one of District 5's Fisheries Managers, "Ohio's lakes are generally TOO muddy to support a good bass spawn on a year to year basis"
Throw in the tourneys that continually take fish away from spawning beds and release them miles away from where they were taken. So I have been reading about a new term lately in the technical journals called "Displacement" which is presently being studied to determine the full effects of that to see if protecting bass during spawning periods on heavily fished tourney lakes will help.

Key here is to fish non visable cover which has long been a Buckeye Anglers best friend when it comes to fishing heavily fished public lakes. ( Learn to use your electronics) 

Remember, your mileage may vary and just like like opinions, everyone has one  

Salmonid


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

They dont need your bait when they have trazillions of shad. I was also there yesterday after noon. I was on the bank but i might have seen ya.


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

I understand pressure, trust me. The largest lake where i come from is half the size of cowan, and they had just as many tourneys, and everyday fishing pressure as Ohio. Fishing pressure is not just a buckeye problem, it's on every public lake accross the country, and GOOD fisherman know how to adapt and change thier habits. My abilities are being strongly tested, and I'm failing.

I can find deep fish with my electronics, when they are there.... But everything I have ever read, learned, or figured out on my own told me that fish were shallow yesterday, period. I saw them cruising the banks. Now they may have been effected by the high pressure sysem that was in place yesterday, maybe they turned on this morning as the low pressure system was approaching. But that is usually a summertime pattern, not spring. The water hasn't stablized yet and the fish are comming up to the warmest water. When the lakes turn and the fish look for cooler water then they will head back down and school. 2 or three weeks ago I would have agreed that the fish were deep, but now the upper water temp is nearly 70 degrees...I can't explain it, and I don't blame it on fishing pressure. 

What's a good bluegill lake....? I need to make myself feel better


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

HalfBass, a good Bluegill lake is as hard to find as a keeper bass on one of Ohio's public lakes  
Typically the lakes that are sometimes good all run in cycles and are the same lakes every 2-3 years. 
I would try Cowan for Crappies, Rocky Fork and Paint Creek, The old water supply lake for Hillsboro,sometimes called Hillsboro Resivoir, up north is Kiser Lake which runs in cycles. 
After that the best most consistant bluegill lakes are private farm ponds, better get knocking on some doors!!!

PS Where do you com from as you mentioned?

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## eyewish (Apr 16, 2004)

HalfBass - 

I'm as confused as you about the bass in Cowan. I've fished there probably 12-15 times over the past two years, mostly targeting crappie and saugeye, sometimes using methods that would get you a chance at a bass too. I've never spent more than 15 mins at a time even specifically trying for bass, but you'd think in all that time on the water, I would have caught a few incidental bass. Have gotten many, many crappie, a good # of saugeye (not many of good size yet tho), many incidental white bass & channel cats, one or two flatheads and even one incidental muskie, but have NEVER caught a LM bass! I too know how highly ODNR rates that lake for bass and find it strange, but I just figured since I wasnt targeting them...... Sounds like there's a disconnect btw ODNR's view and reality OR you and I are either bad or very unlucky bassers  . 

Maybe you can break the jinx by heading back over there and targeting the crappie. That should provide a good slump-buster...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> The old water supply lake for Hillsboro,sometimes called Hillsboro Resivoir


 Hate to tell you man but they closed that thing down to the public a few years ago. Just recently they drained the place and killed almost every fish in there. Some of the fish were huge. Dont ask me why they would do such a thing but I though you may want to know. It personally discusted me.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

yea the lakes arouns here are horrible for bass. I think it is because of a) the pressuer they see and b) becasuse people are making un ethical decisions about keeping fish. take for exmaple rocky fork.... that lakes has more fishing pressure for bass than eastfork does for crappie... those fish see the same baits every single day.... wonder why u cant catch them??


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I think most excellent fishing doesn't stand a chance. As soon as somebody catches 2 or 3 descent fish, they read about it in the morning paper. And when you return the next day, it's hard to find a parking spot. Never have we had so much instant information available as we do today. Most people will know exactly where you caught it, time of day, exact lure and color.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Cowan bass:

I stopped fishing Cowan two years ago, but prior to that I had fished Cowan on a regular basis for about ten years. Cowan used to be a dynamite little lake for bass. Holding not only numbers, but also some quality BIG fish. Why the change? My theory is that the excellent rating for bass from the ODNR is the kiss of death for any small lake.Not convinced, keep an eye on Acton Lake in the next few years.

Pressure:
I have fished a lot of small lakes, and have never encountered one that is more heavily pressured than Cowan Lake has been in the last few years. On the weekends, boats are literally waiting in line to fish what used to be productive shoreline.

Harvest:
I have watched many stringers of fish leave the lake. This is obviously not only at Cowan, but there does seem to be an intense harvest of anything that still swims in this small lake. This is not limited to bass either, there seems to be a culture of keep anything that you catch at this lake as BIG flatheads, tiny channels, muskie, and quarter sized pan fish are equally harvested.

Pollution:
There was a chemical spill in the creek above the lake a few years back. The official word was that it did not reach the lake. However, there has been a marked difference in the fishing since the spill.

So, my advice is to find another lake for bass fishing (I did). I would also suggest that you keep the information to yourself when you find a good lake. Once word gets out, they dont stay good for long.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Rooster on the fact that DNR posted Cowan as Excellent for Bass a few years back and that is what has hurt the Stillwater River's smallmouth as well, it gets listed every year as Districts 5's best smallie stream and hordes of folks go there to fish it. Yeah it stil has some great bass in it but not like 15 years ago. Same with Elkhorn Creek in Central KY, for many years it was listed as KY's best smallie stream, now its hard to take the occaisonal 12" smallie there and the few floatable stretches are loaded with guides in canoes.

With That said, Media really causes some problems these days and not just in the fishing world,  

Salmonid


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I have regularly fished Kiser, Cowan, and CJ--and I swear, I never had a good day on any of them. An ocassional nice bass or cat here and there, but that's it. Too slow for my taste! The biggest bass I ever caught (Jan 04--5lbs 3oz) was taken from a little pond on the grounds of a retirement home somewhere near where I live. I have ALWAYS had a good catch at those little ponds on the grounds; a couple hours and I leave having pulled up two big cats--over 5 lbs each--a dozen big 'gills, and 4 nice-sized bass, all over 2lbs. I caught a monster carp there too, but I hate them and I don't wanna talk about that. Same luck at several 'neighborhood' ponds near here, and some rec-center ponds and little city ponds. Scout them out--if you don't have anyone to sponsor you or say you can fish at restricted ponds, just ASK. About 50% of the time, they say yes! Throw in an incentive--tell them you will pick up trash and report all water conditions. That's how I was allowed to fish at the retirement place. They're everywhere! Look around!Don't settle--find them and ask! P.S. I never, ever keep anything I catch at these places...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

I think Roostertail said it well. I will pretty much second everything he wrote about cowan, especially the fish harvest part. People, this lake is SMALL. I mean you can literally see all the way across it from one side to the other. You MUST be smart about what you do on this lake!


----------



## HalfBass (Jan 26, 2006)

It makes me sad to see the states not take a more active role in conserving good Bass fisheries. Pretty soon dedicated and responsible fisherman will begin to give up and go away. We pay good money in taxes an fishing licences and this is what we get in return? People in Columbus need to wake up and realize that we are not satisfied with what we are paying for. Of course it's not up to just people in political office, education of fisherman is very important too. Put those Bass back! Let them live to fight another day! Bass are not very good to eat anyway. Raise the size limit, lower the daily bag limit, or put a stop to harvesting fish during certain months of the year. Something!!! I'm not the kind of guy who lets the boat gather dust in the garage, but if it's not worth my time, or not any fun anymore, I'm gonna reconsider what I do in my off time. I certainly don't want to have to travel accross the country, or even back to Ky everytime I want to have a decent day on the water. I'd take up golf, but I can't wear the pants....  

This happend at Boltz lake in Dry Ridge Ky. a few years back. The Bass fishing was outstanding. I fished weekly tournaments there, practically everyone weighed in a limit of 6 fish. Most nights you were culling fish a couple hours into the tourney. The Bass were relatively easy to catch so even the most inexperienced fishermen would haul in 2 or 3 good fish and take em on home and clean them. I new it for a fact because everytime you'd put in your boat, some ******* would be showing off his 2 1/2 pounder
like it was a trophy at the dock. Multiply that 1 or 2 fish over several hundred times and that 200 acre lake turned into a ghost town. The last touney I fished down there I got second place with 2 fish....under 3 lbs. Sad  . 

It doesn't seem as if the ODNR is as active across the state in conserving, educating, or promoting responsible Bass fishing in Ohio. It seems to all be about lake Erie. That's just my observation...I havn't been here long enough to get a good feel for everything. Next time I see some Billy Bob with a 14" Bass thinking he's caught the biggest fish in the lake, I may loose all control. *PUT IT BACK DELBERT...IT'S A SPORTFISH......NOT DINNER!!*


----------



## whitetail (Apr 16, 2006)

Put the bass back, if you want dinner go to mcdonalds a fish shamich is $1.59 you will spent that in gas backing up to the boat!! !%


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Halfbass, 

Send the ODNR an email telling them what you just told us. It couldnt hurt anything.


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

Small bodies of water suffer the most with all of the mentioned problems (harvesting, pressure etc). One of my very favorite places to fish (large public pond) has seen a major increase in fishing pressure in the last few years. There was a time that this pond was the absolute bees knees in bass fishing. Now you have to downsize and pray to God for a bite. A few days ago I watched a half a dozen guys walk down to several bedding bass and aggravate them for 20 minutes and then leave. Some caught the poor fish the others were unsuccessful. It occurred to me that unless your a pro on a tourney I don't get the enjoyment of standing on a bank, fishing 2 feet in front of you and stressing out this bass that is the future of the lake your fishing -just because it is an easy target. I just don't get it. I will go one further. I think pro fishing (and all of ESPN's promotion of the sport) is, in the end, detrimental to fishing as a whole. Whatever good there is, to me, is outweighed by the fact that there simply isn't enough good water to accommodate the growth of the sport. I am a bass fan to be sure, but there is a part of me that wishes it wasn't this huge. I know there is a flaw in my logic because everyone has a right to fish. In the end, B.A.S.S. is a business that has people to pay and money to make and they will do whatever they can to perpetuate the sport. It just seems to me that unlike other sports, fishing is reliant upon a source that is not always replenishable and I worry what fishing will be like in 10 years. 
I think Rooster is mostly correct on Cowen. The only thing I will say is that perhaps the cycle nature of a lake comes into play. Two years ago I fished Cowen several times and did well. Last year I did not have much success. I would bet that there are guys that would say the opposite years had opposite results. I also think offshore fishing is better than beating the banks. Most guys, including me, will judge a lake by how well they do fishing the shoreline. I don't always have the determination to go the offshore route but when I do I usually catch some quality fish. 
Finally (to finish this uneven rant), I definitely think the ODNR has not given fair treatment of Southwest Ohio in regards to bass fishing. Shame on them for sure.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Being raised in the deep south in a pretty uninhabited area, there were dozens and dozens of natural ponds and lakes within a mile of my house--we kids scouted and visited all of them. As far as we knew, none of them belonged to anybody--just wide open space. They were _full_ of saddle-bag bream and shellcrackers, little coal-black bass (I've never seen those again since I was a child!) and giant cats, as well as large populations of 'gators and water moccasins. Supper for 5 could be easily caught in 30 minutes, with grasshoppers I picked up walking to the pond. I do not remember, in all those years, seeing one single other person at those ponds and lakes. No pressure to say the least. This is a rarity today, and I regret that so much--most of you reading this have never had that incredible experience, and you cannot know how amazing and perfectly unspoiled it was. But reality has to be faced--our resources are dwindling terribly. I am not a nature or body-of-water expert, but I am totally willing to do whatever is needed to help restore these things, or preserve them. Most people don't know what they can do, beyond careful c&r and respectful treatment of the area. I would love to see some posts on what an interested individual can do--realistically. I would be willing, if there ARE answers!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

All,
Having fished Cowan every year for 35 years, I find it hard not to respond to these ridiculous claims. Bass - limit catches on demand. Crappie and Bluegill are large and plentiful year after year. But dang, I always need to bring a towel to this lake for the hippies to cry on !!
The cry-babies need to get off their butts and hunt them down !


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

> Bass - limit catches on demand


Put your money where your mouth is?

I pay you $100 if you can produce 5 15in+ bass in 4 hours of fishing.

You pay me $100 if you cannot produce at least 5 15in+ bass in 4 hours of fishing.

Im free on Sunday or any day after 5:00pm next week? Should be like winning $100 on demand!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I wouldnt even agrgue with him Rooster, Their are always an unlimited amount of fish everywhere that will never run out no matter how many fish him or anyone else takes out. It that simple. 

On second thought I would really like to see him limited out on 15inchers at Cowan also.( on demand)


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

OK, you got me on that one Rooster ! Another fisherman's lie from TheKing ! But 4 hours is making it a bit unfair, even for KenLake.  I never fish for Black Bass, but I do catch them while fishing for panfish now and then. I figure that if I am catching them without trying, then they are in there. 

Like you guys, I used to get skunked alot too.  I just learned to hunt harder and smarter. All the other fisherman with all their different practices have changed my tactics (where I fish and when), but not the odds or catch rates for panfish since I started fishing. I do my best to avoid locations and times with heavy fishing pressure and heavy boat traffic.

Trap - Based on what you guys are saying, catch limits on Black Bass might be too high for some of Ohio lakes, but I have seen from this web site, that's not the case for all of our lakes. What are the ODNR stocking practices of Black Bass in these Ohio lakes with "poor" catch rates? What are the recent fish count results on these lakes and how have they changed over the years? It seems to me that if there is a 15 inch size limit, then catch rates should be very good up to that size. If that's not the case, then why not?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Youre right, a limit of 15ers in 4 hours is tough on any public lake in SW Ohio. But, Im too poor to be making bets that I cant win (LOL).

You are also right that with time on the water, Cowan can still produce very nice fish (big bass, catfish, carp and panfish). If you are still maintaining the same catch rate after 35 years, it is obvious that you have put in a lot of time, and adapted to the changing conditions (commendable). For me, the bass fishing at Cowan has dropped off dramatically in the last few years. Im sure that if I was dedicated to fishing Cowan, and changed the way that I fish, I could eventually catch more fish. However, I like the way that I fish, and would rather just find a body of water that receives less pressure. I can still spend days on Cowan without seeing five other boats. Those days are just not as common as they once were.

It is a public lake, and everyone has the right to fish it and keep what they please. The problem is that there is not a great deal of productive (bass fishing) public water in the Cincinnati area. For years, Cowan was the exception, but the word got out. Acton Lake is going through a similar situation. There are more boats fishing it each time that Im on the lake. Unfortunately, I dont think that there is a solution. I dont think that bass are routinely stocked in any of the lakes, and I not sure that stocking would have much of an impact. As far a size limits, I would much rather see the ODNR implement slot limits to protect the larger fish, but they need to maintain fisheries to please everyone (unfortunately not just me LOL).

There are just too many people that want to fish, and there is just not enough public water in the area. I guess that eventually the crowds will leave Cowan (once the bass fishing is completely unproductive). After a few years, it should rebound. The trick to fishing in SW Ohio (for me) is to find the lakes on the rebound, and enjoy them until the word gets out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with The King. Until I got a bigger boat, I used to fish Cowan 2-3 days a week. It was tough. I felt like I had to take a number and wait my turn to fish a shoreline.The same spots are fished over and over. Everyone was doing the same thing, you were never going to be the first guy to fish some cover, the place gets hammered day and nite. I too changed my approach and my catch rate went up. I still fish there once or twice a year and I still catch fish. Cowan is a great lake, but you do have to take the time to learn it. Everyone has goood and bad days but Knowledge is the key. My hats off to The King, you took the time, you reap the rewards. Congrats.


----------

